# X250 Suspension



## mikebeaches

Our 18-month old X250 Ducato chassis makes a loud screeching/graunching noise from the rear whenever the vehicle goes over seriously uneaven surfaces ie extremely poor roads or deep potholes.

We've just returned from a twelve day trip to Scotland and the Outer Hebrides and it was getting to slightly annoy me on the roads there.

The problem occurs at slow speeds and higher speeds. Rides reasonably on moderate to good surfaces, but is also noisy if an uneaven road 'twists' the chassis at slow speed.

I originally wondered if it was conversion noise, but I'm increasingly inclined to think it might be the rear suspension?

So my questions are:

1. Has anybody suffered similar?

2. Are there any rear chassis points that can be greased or otherwise lubricated?

3. Can anybody with a a bit of technical knowledge suggest other possible causes linked to the rear suspension?

The vehicle is still under warranty and no doubt a visit to the Fiat garage - which is a round trip of 35 miles - will be on the cards. I don't have a problem with that - just thought I'd seek some advice in the first instance.

Oh and the trip to the Outer Hebrides was great; and the van otherwise faultless. (We did however nearly get stranded in a blizzard in the Highlands, but that's another story!)

Many thanks for any info or tips.


----------



## steco1958

Don't mess around, get it straight back to the dealer.


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Mike! You describe the noises that we have with our X2/50! We also had it with a Ford Transit conversion. Both vehicles have double leaf springs and I'm sure it's those that make the row. 

I've tried most things... lubricating the bushes, lubricating between the leaves, spray grease... I even went to a local MOT centre to get it on a hoist. It was a filthy wet day and, by the time I'd been through a few road-side puddles, the noise had ceased. We've had lots of dry weather in recent weeks, so I'm not surprised by the creaking/groaning. It IS annoying though, and embarrassing!!  

I intend chucking a load of engine oil all over the springs... unless someone on here tells me not to!! :roll: :wink:


----------



## 4maddogs

Me too! Sort of scrunchy noise.


----------



## Zebedee

Waxoil is reputed to be ideal for lubricating the leaf springs Norm.

Get it nice and warm and slosh plenty on. If it's a cold day, play Auntie Sandra's hair dryer on the springs to get them hot before you start.

Being warm it will penetrate by capillary action, then the carrier will evaporate and you will be left with a film of wax between the leaves . . . which will both lubricate and keep the wet out.

Dave


----------



## Bubblehead

There was a modification to some X250's as the body work was rubbing on the wheels. Check its not doing this and contact your dealer to check you have all the mods due done on your van. Remember its done by the VIN for age and not the plate date.

If that OK then I would agree that the issue is dry springs, grease them up. If you lift the van on one side and let the wheel hang it will tend to open up the spring making it easier to get the grease in.

Id also check to see you dont have a broken spring.

Andy


----------



## Tezza

Check the bushes on the rear hangers, mine were changed after the metal core parted from the rubber making them squeak, (over bumps you'd think we had a donkey on board).
common fault apparently.


----------



## bob364

I had a tribute, 3 months old when the rubber spacers in between
the springs fell off nearside then 2 weeks later they came off the
offside.Took to main agent they had to change both rear springs
because they don't do replacement rubbers,This was done under
warranty .


----------



## mikebeaches

Thanks everybody for your really helpful comments - steco1958, UncleNorm, 4maddogs, Zebedee, Bubblehead, Tezza, and bob364!

Interested to hear I'm not the only one with the problem. I was trying to think of the right words to describe the noise - and 'loud creaking' and 'sort of scrunchy' do the job rather well.

Amazed the rubber bushes could fail in as little as three months.

I'd better call the Fiat dealer in the morning and get it looked at.

Appreciate all the advice.

Mike


----------



## BorisBolero

Have exactly the same problem on my 2008 X250. 
Over the last 3 years I have sprayed anything in sight with Waxoyl, Plusgas and Silicone Spray. Also had 2 Fiat main dealers, my motorhome suppliers and a local garage look at it, and you've guessed it - it still has the donkey braying in the rear!! 
The final get out from all concerned was that it was conversion noise and the only practical way round it was to sell the van!!!
If you get a specific problem identified then please do post it here.


----------



## mikebeaches

BorisBolero said:


> Have exactly the same problem on my 2008 X250.
> Over the last 3 years I have sprayed anything in sight with Waxoyl, Plusgas and Silicone Spray. Also had 2 Fiat main dealers, my motorhome suppliers and a local garage look at it, and you've guessed it - it still has the donkey braying in the rear!!
> The final get out from all concerned was that it was conversion noise and the only practical way round it was to sell the van!!!
> If you get a specific problem identified then please do post it here.


Hi Boris - thanks for sharing your experience. Must say it doesn't sound encouraging. My van is booked into Huttons, Weston-super-Mare on 24 April - earliest they'd look at it.

Not wildly optimistic the problem will be identified and rectified, but live in hope. Will certainly post the outcome of the inspection when it's been completed.

Given the number of folk on here that have experienced a similar issue, makes you wonder if it could be another 'juddergate-type-of-problem'?


----------



## Ebby

My 07 X250 made awful creaks and groans from the rear,I read a 
topic on here about this a few years back,someone sugested 
spraying brake fluid between the double leaf springs and bushes,
it worked for me and I still have to spray now them after a dry 
period.


----------



## mikebeaches

When I spoke to the Fiat garage this morning and suggested lubrication of the double leaf springs might be required, the initial reaction was 'shouldn't have thought it would be necessary on a 60-reg, but we'll inspect and road test it'.

Many thanks for the advice Ebby in any case - a lot of people on here seem to think that it could help. And brake fluid sounds good.


----------



## nickkdx

I had similar noise on my 2001 Fiat twin leaf chassis, I sorted it by jacking rear up just to unload weight off rear spring and then spread leaves with a screw driver or crowbar and then spread Copperslip grease between leaves. I know mines older but it's cured then noise for 18 months. Would be worth trying as it only take about 1/2 hour.


----------



## Grizzly

In late 2007, when our van was very new, we had a similar sounding problem while in France. We got Fiat assistance out twice and Saga once but no-one managed to either diagnose or sort it. It was loud enough that our neighbour came out, thinking an ambulance was arriving, when it started up again just as we got home.

It went back to Fiat for them to discover- and adjust- a set of loose , or poorly adjusted -disk brake shields. We have not had this problem since.

G


----------



## Agilityman

Hi Mike,

I have the same problem with the same van - Flash S2.

I thought it was lack of lubricant somewhere? just like the old Mini's that creaked in dry spells but when silent on really wet days.

Interested in comments about rear bushes on leaf springs hangers though. Will check mine out, next time the grass in dry and the weather warm.

Please let us know what the garage says.


----------



## dipsie

What weight are your vans? We have an 09 Swift Bolero 680 FB, I have been under the back a few times and I am sure that our van only has single springs each side, in fact I have just been and had another look, yes , single springs , perhaps that's why we do not have any squeeks. Our Bolero is rated at 3500kgs and runs at near this weight most of the time. This is the first of eight motorhomes that we have owned that does not have an Alco chassis and I do notice a difference. We have the Bolero booked in to Gliderite on the 23rd to have " full air suspension " the rear srings are completely removed in this operation, this will cost getting on for £3000 but it will, so I am told give a very comfortable ride and be able to control levelling we parked. If you have squeeky springs this might be a way of curing them, it will be cheaper that changing the van. dipsie


----------



## BorisBolero

Perhaps I should have mentioned in my previous post but my Bolero is also 3500kg and also has single springs, so whatever is creaking it isn't one leaf against the other. Otherwise I might have been tempted to try the air suspension even at that price!
Incidentally mine runs at 1700kg rear and 1800kg front (weighbridge tested) so presumably not overloaded at the rear.


----------



## Landyman

We also have a Bolero 680FB and it also creaks from the rear when we go over large dips or humps and the back rises or falls a lot. I've only noticed it at low speed, going down a bumpy farm track for instance, so really haven't been too bothered.
However, the problem is now solved.........I'm in the process of trading it in for a new van.
:lol: :lol: 

Landyman.


----------



## Grizzly

Is the problem squeaking or a full-on shrieking/squealing ? If the latter then I would still advise asking your garage to check the brake disk shields- as I suggested in previous post-before you take it further.

Fiat denied it was possible initially when we reported it in France on 2007. They said it had drum brakes. We understood that the chassis was a new design (X250 ) but we did at least expect them to know how it was built. When we got it back to UK our own Fiat agent confirmed that it had disk brakes and that the shield was loose- causing the loud, shrieking/sealing noise.

G


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi G!

In our case, it is definitely a groaning noise, unless it rains heavily whilst I'm driving. Then it's fine, suggesting that the spray from the road has soaked the springs and silenced them. :?


----------



## Landyman

In our case it is a groan. Sounds like a barn door with rusty hinges.
I haven't noticed if it is affected by wet weather as I rarely hear it during normal driving. I'm sure it is creaking springs.

On the other hand it might just be me creaking, not the van. 
:lol: 

Landyman.


----------



## mikebeaches

mikebeaches said:


> Hi Boris - thanks for sharing your experience. Must say it doesn't sound encouraging. My van is booked into Huttons, Weston-super-Mare on 24 April - earliest they'd look at it.
> 
> Not wildly optimistic the problem will be identified and rectified, but live in hope. Will certainly post the outcome of the inspection when it's been completed.
> 
> Given the number of folk on here that have experienced a similar issue, makes you wonder if it could be another 'juddergate-type-of-problem'?


Well I've been to the Fiat garage today - Huttons, Weston-super-Mare - to see if they could identify where the loud graunching sound is coming from at the back of the MH while driving over uneaven surfaces. And goodness knows, there's enough of those around.

A number of folk asked me to report back.

The chassis and springs were inspected and I went out on a short test drive with the mechanic. Fortunately, he was able to replicate the noise - in fact, I was quite impressed by his approach.

So what was the outcome:

1. No faults identified with the vehicle suspension

2. There are no specific points to lubricate on the springs or hangers

3. I've been pretty much persuaded that the deep graunching noise is coming from the conversion - wood on wood - though god knows where? 

So I think a bit more research is on the cards, with my dearly beloved at the wheel and me on all fours down the back of the van!

As it is still under warranty for another 6 months, I could of course go back to the Chausson dealer to see what they say - I'm still considering that one, as it's quite a treck.

But at least I'm fairly confident there shouldn't be a massive suspension failure while we're in France next month.

Thanks everybody for your interest, and any other suggestions are still very welcome.

Mike


----------



## 100127

mikebeaches said:


> mikebeaches said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Boris - thanks for sharing your experience. Must say it doesn't sound encouraging. My van is booked into Huttons, Weston-super-Mare on 24 April - earliest they'd look at it.
> 
> Not wildly optimistic the problem will be identified and rectified, but live in hope. Will certainly post the outcome of the inspection when it's been completed.
> 
> Given the number of folk on here that have experienced a similar issue, makes you wonder if it could be another 'juddergate-type-of-problem'?
> 
> 
> 
> Well I've been to the Fiat garage today - Huttons, Weston-super-Mare - to see if they could identify where the loud graunching sound is coming from at the back of the MH while driving over uneaven surfaces. And goodness knows, there's enough of those around.
> 
> A number of folk asked me to report back.
> 
> The chassis and springs were inspected and I went out on a short test drive with the mechanic. Fortunately, he was able to replicate the noise - in fact, I was quite impressed by his approach.
> 
> So what was the outcome:
> 
> 1. No faults identified with the vehicle suspension
> 
> 2. There are no specific points to lubricate on the springs or hangers
> 
> 3. I've been pretty much persuaded that the deep graunching noise is coming from the conversion - wood on wood - though god knows where?
> 
> So I think a bit more research is on the cards, with my dearly beloved at the wheel and me on all fours down the back of the van!
> 
> As it is still under warranty for another 6 months, I could of course go back to the Chausson dealer to see what they say - I'm still considering that one, as it's quite a treck.
> 
> But at least I'm fairly confident there shouldn't be a massive suspension failure while we're in France next month.
> 
> Thanks everybody for your interest, and any other suggestions are still very welcome.
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...

See you in France Mike, we go on the 14th for six weeks.

Bob


----------



## Landyman

We are also in France from the 10th for four weeks.

Landyman. 8)


----------



## BorisBolero

Thanks for the feedback Mike. Your experience mirrors mine exactly.

Personally still not convinced it really is wood on wood, plastic or anything else inside the conversion. Partly because both Swift and Chausson affected (both strangely enough on the X250) and partly because its twice as loud outside the van!

Also going to France middle of next month - or perhaps I should give it a miss, it's going to be damned noisy there!!


----------



## szd48

If you have what I can best describe as a loud 'eee-aaw-eee-aaw' creak-come-squeak as the body rocks then it is likely coming from the upper bush(es) at the rear of the leaf spring(s).

I've done a good few of these now and it is always the same part causing the really loud and annoying noise. Often it starts with just a couple of 'eee-aaw's when first using the van after it has sat for a few days, then it becomes continuous and particularly bad over slow bumps such as speed bumps etc.

All the ones I have done have been single leaf spring campers, so no chance of it being the leaves themselves making the noise.

Luckily the fix only takes about 30 mins. per side and is easily done: you need a deep 24mm socket and an E24 Torx socket, and if you jack up the offending corner with the wheel just clear of the ground then the spring is neutral and the bolts will just slide out. It needs doing, because the noise is generated by the wrong part of the bush assembly turning due to build up of corrosion on the 'axle' that runs through it, so it shouldn't be ignored.

I hope I've attached a couple of pictures.
One shows the chassis fitting with the assembly removed - you can see the leaf spring shackle plates hanging down. There are two metal bushes pressed into the chassis, seated in rubber. I have never removed these - they are in tight.

The other shows what is removed: two nylon top hats that push (hand pressure) into the metal/rubber part in the chassis, one from each side. Then the metal axle that runs in the nylon top hats and which the large bolt clamps the spring shackle plates onto.

The metal axle should turn in the nylon top hats and side loading should be taken against the brim of the hats. You can see the corrosion that has built up on the axle though, increasing its diameter and causing it to turn the top hats with it. This I think is what causes the noise, as the top hats turn against the rubber seat.

You need to remove the corrosion from the axle so that it is once again a slip fit in the nylon top hats. The ones I've disassembled have all been free of grease so perhaps that's how Sevel intended it, but I grease the axle with synthetic grease upon re-assembly, and none have come back for a second fix yet..

Hope this helps.

P.S. the axle can be that corroded after only a couple of thousand miles..


----------



## Gary1944

Hi Mike, cannot compete with the last post, very comprehensive. I did however have exactly the same noise coming from the rear spring bushes and the Fiat dealer helpfully had quite large road humps on their premises which generated the noise quite successfully!

Work was carried out at 2yrs old under warranty. 

Hope this helps

Gary


----------



## Gary1944

Hi Mike, cannot compete with the last post, very comprehensive. I did however have exactly the same noise coming from the rear spring bushes and the Fiat dealer helpfully had quite large road humps on their premises which generated the noise quite successfully!

Work was carried out at 2yrs old under warranty. 

Hope this helps

Gary


----------



## mikebeaches

szd48 said:


> If you have what I can best describe as a loud 'eee-aaw-eee-aaw' creak-come-squeak as the body rocks then it is likely coming from the upper bush(es) at the rear of the leaf spring(s).
> 
> I've done a good few of these now and it is always the same part causing the really loud and annoying noise. Often it starts with just a couple of 'eee-aaw's when first using the van after it has sat for a few days, then it becomes continuous and particularly bad over slow bumps such as speed bumps etc.
> 
> All the ones I have done have been single leaf spring campers, so no chance of it being the leaves themselves making the noise.
> 
> Luckily the fix only takes about 30 mins. per side and is easily done: you need a deep 24mm socket and an E24 Torx socket, and if you jack up the offending corner with the wheel just clear of the ground then the spring is neutral and the bolts will just slide out. It needs doing, because the noise is generated by the wrong part of the bush assembly turning due to build up of corrosion on the 'axle' that runs through it, so it shouldn't be ignored.
> 
> I hope I've attached a couple of pictures.
> One shows the chassis fitting with the assembly removed - you can see the leaf spring shackle plates hanging down. There are two metal bushes pressed into the chassis, seated in rubber. I have never removed these - they are in tight.
> 
> The other shows what is removed: two nylon top hats that push (hand pressure) into the metal/rubber part in the chassis, one from each side. Then the metal axle that runs in the nylon top hats and which the large bolt clamps the spring shackle plates onto.
> 
> The metal axle should turn in the nylon top hats and side loading should be taken against the brim of the hats. You can see the corrosion that has built up on the axle though, increasing its diameter and causing it to turn the top hats with it. This I think is what causes the noise, as the top hats turn against the rubber seat.
> 
> You need to remove the corrosion from the axle so that it is once again a slip fit in the nylon top hats. The ones I've disassembled have all been free of grease so perhaps that's how Sevel intended it, but I grease the axle with synthetic grease upon re-assembly, and none have come back for a second fix yet..
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> P.S. the axle can be that corroded after only a couple of thousand miles..


Dear szd48

I have only just seen your excellent post for the first time - sorry I'd missed it! I'm pretty sure you've identified the problem and the solution.

We returned from a 'noisy' trip to the South of France on Sunday, and I've just been speaking to Highbridge Caravans, my local Chausson dealer. They were extremely helpful and said from my description of the problem it sounded like the upper bushes. They are going to talk to the Fiat dealer directly to discuss the matter and get back to me early next week (a key contact is on holiday this week).

In the meantime can I thank you most sincerely for taking the time and trouble to explain the problem and providing detailed instructions and images to illustrate how to fix it - greatly appreciated!!

I'll report again in due course, after any further developments.

Mike


----------



## mikebeaches

*Deep joy - problem solved!*

I can finally report that the 'braying donkey' at the back of my van has been removed! 

True to their word, Highbridge Caravans discussed the problem with Huttons of Weston-Super-Mare, the local Fiat dealer. Parts were duly ordered and the van went in the week-before-last.

New rear spring hangers were fitted under warranty - see images below. Unfortunately, I've no idea if new bushes were used, or indeed if the parts were modified, or straight replacements of the originals? The whole job took just over an hour.

Anway, the suspension is transformed and no more creaking and groaning. Hoorah. 

One hick-up, however. Stuck my head under the van when I arrived home to check what had been done. To my surprise, a piece of timber (plywood) on the conversion had been split during the repair - see third pic.

Concerned about the water ingress warranty in particular, and wanting it fixed in any case - I indicated to Huttons that it would be more appropriate for Highbridge Caravans to sort out the damage, to which they agreed. So last week, went to Highbridge, who sorted it to my satisfaction with a neat repair - took about 30 minutes.

So finally all sorted.

Thanks again to everybody that contributed help and advice on this thread. Hope the description of the outcome might be of assistance to others with a similar problem.


----------



## rednev

*Rear leaf springs X250*

HI 
Have had the same problem with my 2008 X250 ACE. On way to tunnel in July 12 noise from back got worse and worse squeaking metal on metal , stopped on motorway and sprayed rear suspension both sides still the same at tunnel called AA they arrived and said it was the leaf springs best thing he could do was to jack up each side and with an iron bar pulled the two springs apart and pushed in some rubber piping on top of the current rubber already in place, he had in the van, yes this did stop the noise he said that the rubber between the leaf springs at each end had flattened allowing metal to rub.
When I arrived back from holiday I called Fiat asked for replacement rubbers they stated that my van should only have a single spring, and that a few motorhome makers such as swift upgrade the leaf springs to two so speak to them. 
So called swift who did say that they have has this problem before and a modified part could be ordered direct from Italy for the cost of £26.00 each side plus vat my mate a mechanic has ordered these parts and will see what arrives, a lot of hassle for a few bits of rubber.

Hope this helps those of you with two leaf springs on some models. 
Paul.


----------



## Autoquest

szd48 said:


> If you have what I can best describe as a loud 'eee-aaw-eee-aaw' creak-come-squeak as the body rocks then it is likely coming from the upper bush(es) at the rear of the leaf spring(s).
> 
> I've done a good few of these now and it is always the same part causing the really loud and annoying noise. Often it starts with just a couple of 'eee-aaw's when first using the van after it has sat for a few days, then it becomes continuous and particularly bad over slow bumps such as speed bumps etc.
> 
> All the ones I have done have been single leaf spring campers, so no chance of it being the leaves themselves making the noise.
> 
> Luckily the fix only takes about 30 mins. per side and is easily done: you need a deep 24mm socket and an E24 Torx socket, and if you jack up the offending corner with the wheel just clear of the ground then the spring is neutral and the bolts will just slide out. It needs doing, because the noise is generated by the wrong part of the bush assembly turning due to build up of corrosion on the 'axle' that runs through it, so it shouldn't be ignored.
> 
> I hope I've attached a couple of pictures.
> One shows the chassis fitting with the assembly removed - you can see the leaf spring shackle plates hanging down. There are two metal bushes pressed into the chassis, seated in rubber. I have never removed these - they are in tight.
> 
> The other shows what is removed: two nylon top hats that push (hand pressure) into the metal/rubber part in the chassis, one from each side. Then the metal axle that runs in the nylon top hats and which the large bolt clamps the spring shackle plates onto.
> 
> The metal axle should turn in the nylon top hats and side loading should be taken against the brim of the hats. You can see the corrosion that has built up on the axle though, increasing its diameter and causing it to turn the top hats with it. This I think is what causes the noise, as the top hats turn against the rubber seat.
> 
> You need to remove the corrosion from the axle so that it is once again a slip fit in the nylon top hats. The ones I've disassembled have all been free of grease so perhaps that's how Sevel intended it, but I grease the axle with synthetic grease upon re-assembly, and none have come back for a second fix yet..
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> P.S. the axle can be that corroded after only a couple of thousand miles..


Just followed this to the letter - Perfect result    You are the man... 8)


----------



## airstream

*Just donr it*

Hi,
Many thanks to those who contributed

I have just completed the task despite Swift putting the step box in the way making it impossible to remove the nearside bolt without cutting a small access hole in the box 
Still job done

No more creaking and squeaking ???

Regards Ray


----------



## Agilityman

Hooray, the "Haunted creaking door" is now silent.

This the story of how it came about and may help others.

I saw a 'technical person' on the Fiat Professional stand at the October NEC show and told him of my problem. He started by saying that Fiat had had a problem back in 2005/2006 but there shouldn't be any problems now on the new chassis. I pointed out that this was a 2011 registered van. He still thought I shouldn't have a problem and went on to tell me how they had replaced the old 'Top hat' plastic bits. We went over to a display model to find it fitted with plastic 'Top hats' - sharp intake of breath. After much flannel on his part and a distinct smell of bull---- I asked if the problem would be covered by the warranty. He didn't think so as it was wear and tear. I pointed out that it was a motorhome chassis less that 2 years old and with only 14,000 miles on the clock. Then more bull---- about how really each garage had it's own warranty budget and maybe the garage could fix it under warranty. He also suggested loosening the bolts to get the bushes lubricated and not tightening them up too tight to allow more movement.

Following ideas on this thread, I lubricated the upper bushes on the rear leaf spring shackle. We then spent 3 days on a small rural campsite to get away from fireworks (we have 3 shelties). The noise "haunted creaking door" was worse than ever.

I finally decided to go to a Fiat dealer on our return to get 'something' done. Fortunately I had in the van printed 'Posts' from szd48 and Mike Beaches. In reception I told them about my problem, my conversation with Fiat Professional (raised eyebrows to that) and the thread on the forum and asked for it to be rectified under warranty. I explained that it wasn't a common problem but a known problem - more raised eyebrows. They took my chassis number, a copy of my V5 and told me they would take it up with Fiat and they would give me a call. If you're wondering why they wanted a copy of my V5 - well your 2 year warranty is from the date the van is first registered. Some dealers forget to enter the vans' details on the Fiat system and do it after months have passed. If the garage used the date in the details that were entered on the system, they could be doing work incorrectly outside of the warranty.

Two days later they called me back to say the work would be covered by Fiat warranty if defects were found, as my chassis number was in the affected range - so it was a known problem, which they were not aware of. They would get the parts in and then call me to arrange a date for rectification.

A week later they called me and we arranged a Monday for the work to be done.

Monday. Took the van and had a test drive with the mechanic, who explained that some people come in with squeaks that take 4 test drives to hear and then only momentarily for which Fiat will not entertain a warranty claim. As soon as we pulled away and the rear suspension depressed we heard the creaking/moaning. 'Is that it?' he asked. 'Yes' I replied, and after a few more creaks and moans after just leaving the garage he was satisfied that there was a problem with the suspension. I left the van and waited for a call to pick it up. Got a call at 11am to say that the nearside bolt could not be removed due to a locker being in the way, and would I like them to do the offside and then take the van away to get the converter to dis-assemble the locker and then return to get the nearside repaired? I explained that the converter was in France and asked if I could come and take a look, and possibly do some DIY to get the job completed? "Why yes" was the reply. I took all the tools I could think I would possibly need. To my surprise, they let me enter the garage and use their pit. The mechanic had already removed the rear waste water tank and the offside bushes/shackle. I assessed the problem - Chausson had carefully designed it so that the nearside locker was 5mm too low. What was needed was a 5mm deep 'D' shaped groove about 80mm long. I quickly arranged this with a sharp chisel. The bolt was easily removed and I left the mechanic to get on with it. The mechanic was great and said the van would be ready by the end of the day or possibly early Tuesday. Early Tuesday I got the call to say all shackle noise had gone and I could go and collect the van.

I collected the van, no payment required at all, and drove it home 20 miles with no "haunted creaking door" at all - bliss!

For completeness: the assembly was not removed and repaired, but completely replaced with new bits. The bushes have been redesigned with a slightly corrugated outer surface and the 'Top hats' are now Teflon coated.


----------



## Agilityman

Another picture


----------



## Agilityman

Last picture


----------



## mikebeaches

Thanks for the report and the additional information I was unaware of concerning the re-designed Fiat replacement parts fitted.

Also, interested to learn of the difficulty the garage encountered working on the nearside - mirrors the problem I had when the conversion woodwork was split on my van! Appears it's a slight weakness in the Chausson design, that means you can't gain easy access to undertake repairs and maintenance on the rear N/S spring and hanger. 

Glad you've got your Flash S2 sorted.

Mike


----------



## divil

We had the same squeaking suspension bushes on our MH, finally got the new modified bushes, hangers and pins fitted...wow what a difference..we can now have a quiet run to France in 2 weeks time!

Paul


----------



## dfr

I want to inspect the bolt on my 07 ducato but before I do can someone tell me what torque I should use when doing it back up?

Are torque settings described in the service manual? If so I will try and track one down.


----------



## dfr

As a follow up I found the torque settings are 145nm for the rear - i didn't touch the front.

I found I had the same problem as others here with rust on the axle through the plastic bearings. But even after removing rust and greasing the axle the noise remained. 

It was only after spreading the leaf springs and greasing the nylon pad that the noise disappeared.


----------



## jimsmimm

*x250 suspension ...*

I would like to thank szd48 for his informative post ... stripped and greased mine tonight and now totally silent ....cheers ...


----------



## Marv

szd48 said:


> If you have what I can best describe as a loud 'eee-aaw-eee-aaw' creak-come-squeak as the body rocks then it is likely coming from the upper bush(es) at the rear of the leaf spring(s).
> 
> I've done a good few of these now and it is always the same part causing the really loud and annoying noise. Often it starts with just a couple of 'eee-aaw's when first using the van after it has sat for a few days, then it becomes continuous and particularly bad over slow bumps such as speed bumps etc.
> 
> All the ones I have done have been single leaf spring campers, so no chance of it being the leaves themselves making the noise.
> 
> Luckily the fix only takes about 30 mins. per side and is easily done: you need a deep 24mm socket and an E24 Torx socket, and if you jack up the offending corner with the wheel just clear of the ground then the spring is neutral and the bolts will just slide out. It needs doing, because the noise is generated by the wrong part of the bush assembly turning due to build up of corrosion on the 'axle' that runs through it, so it shouldn't be ignored.
> 
> I hope I've attached a couple of pictures.
> One shows the chassis fitting with the assembly removed - you can see the leaf spring shackle plates hanging down. There are two metal bushes pressed into the chassis, seated in rubber. I have never removed these - they are in tight.
> 
> The other shows what is removed: two nylon top hats that push (hand pressure) into the metal/rubber part in the chassis, one from each side. Then the metal axle that runs in the nylon top hats and which the large bolt clamps the spring shackle plates onto.
> 
> The metal axle should turn in the nylon top hats and side loading should be taken against the brim of the hats. You can see the corrosion that has built up on the axle though, increasing its diameter and causing it to turn the top hats with it. This I think is what causes the noise, as the top hats turn against the rubber seat.
> 
> You need to remove the corrosion from the axle so that it is once again a slip fit in the nylon top hats. The ones I've disassembled have all been free of grease so perhaps that's how Sevel intended it, but I grease the axle with synthetic grease upon re-assembly, and none have come back for a second fix yet..
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> P.S. the axle can be that corroded after only a couple of thousand miles..


Thanks very much for your message and post. This solution cured our dreadful creak on a Hymer B504 2009, eventually explained to Midland Road Springs, Coleshill, West Midlands, who were most helpful when faced with the problem, spending time and care applying copper grease and correctly resetting angle of spring hanger.


----------

